# OMFGB/OMGB Donations



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Many of you mey have heard of our OMFGB or OMGB roms. There was some talk on twitter last night of a port by the guys who did the CM build, but we actually already have a build, just unreleased.

http://twitpic.com/5zm0j5

That rom stats icon in the top right is something we had in our build, but has recently been taken out. I don't have a better picture, but I can get ahold of our tester again and see if i can get some more.

We have had this build for a few weeks, if any of you follow me on twitter, you have have seen the few times I mentioned it. Currently it boots and seems to run well, though there may be some issues with the baseband.

Recently though, we implemented a new policy, which you can read more of here >> http://t.co/93wiJrf
Basically, we are a small team, only 3 developers, one of which just had his first child and wont be around for a while. Being a small team is in some ways good, and some ways bad. As we grow, the more devices we get, the harder it is to keep them all up to date, even more so if we don't have the device. Many small, though important, things get passed over, for example, sensors and wifi on the Fascinate weren't fixed until I received the device, though we had been supporting the device for at least 2 weeks at that point.

This brings me to the point of this post. We are attempting to raise money/a phone for our team. Since the Atrix isn't a VZW device and all three of us are on VZW, we don't care if the device has a clean ESN or not, we just need the hardware. Broken devices -shattered screens. broken headphones jacks- they don't matter to us. This isn't going to be a day to day use device, just a testing platform.

Here I will keep a running tally of any donations we receive. 
If at any point during the donations, we receive a device for free, the donations will still e kept and put towards another device of our choosing, most likely and Incredible 2. 
I have connections in sales to get cheap new devices, but as I stated, damaged in some form is better in this case since we wont actually be using it.

This thread is in no way endorsed by rootzwiki and donations are handled through my personal paypal account. Rootzwiki retains no responsibility for anything that may come of this, baddass roms on your atrix, personal identity theft, realizing you are a wizard, etc.

I can be contacted on one of the 20+ threads for OMFGB or OMGB on Rootz, through PM, through gmail/gtalk [email protected]- twitter [email protected]

Donate here.



List of current donations.

Karma :: $10


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

I just realized....im a wizard.


----------



## Karma (Aug 13, 2011)

Confirmation number: 1WL07953VT240844N

Hope to see your ROMs on the Atrix. They look amazing!


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you 
Once we get a decent amount together im going to start looking around for some cheap ones.


----------



## Willis420 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can't wait for OMFGB on my new atrix, r2 you are awesome


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

A friend of xooms may be giving him one to work on, but unless that happens, i dont see anything coming of this, there seems to be no interest at all. I do want to say thank you to Karma for his donation though, which will end up going towards the shipping cost of getting the atrix to us if we get it, or towards the shipping for the DX that we recently got.


----------



## Karma (Aug 13, 2011)

"r2doesinc said:


> A friend of xooms may be giving him one to work on, but unless that happens, i dont see anything coming of this, there seems to be no interest at all. I do want to say thank you to Karma for his donation though, which will end up going towards the shipping cost of getting the atrix to us if we get it, or towards the shipping for the DX that we recently got.


The donation wasn't just for you to work on the atrix. I've used your rom on another device before, and it was amazing. I was behind on funds before, but now I can properly donate 

unfortunately, it seems people don't drop by here as much as XDA. I'm sure this should have gotten a lot more publicity there. But thanks so much for all of your hard work on other devices! Keep it going! I hope to see this rom on the atrix


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Well thank you.
it will be put to good use one way or another 

xda still has a much stronger hold on a lot of the devices, the atrix being one of them, but i stopped posting on xda for a reason and dont plan to go back any time soon.
if you follow me on twitter you can keep up to dat on any atrix development.


----------

